# MGF or IGF-1 precontest



## BIG_T_MC (Jul 18, 2006)

Has anyone on here had any experience with Mechano Growth Factor or IGF-1 Ec. If so would you use again, what were the results like?

Will soon be finnishing first slin course and am beginning precontest diet, would IGF-1 LR3 or MGF be more beneficial pre contest?

I know that IGF-1 has fat burning properties but does MGF compare?

T

:smoke:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have not seen any conclusive real time results from MGF use in fact their are many sites claiming that they sell MGF but in reality it is IGF...

yes you can use IGF-1LR3 pre-contest but only for a max of 50 days as your receptors close at around this mark...

do a search on IGF-1LR3 and you will get plenty of hits


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I am on my 4th bottle of IGF-1 LR3 and I do like it.

I didnt do all 4 bottles at once but I am on my second course right now.

I just bought 4 more bottles and they are on sale right here on this site.


----------

